# Family Elevated



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It had been awhile since I last took the family out for a fishing day and the Uintas was nominated the perfect place to take the crew.

Now the weather, on the other hand, wasn't perfect at all. With a low ceiling over the valley and plenty of rain, the outlook was pretty sketchy for the Uintas. We took our sweet time getting everything ready in the morning while alternate destinations jumped around in my head.

Ultimately, I realized that it would be crummy weather all over the state and I'd rather get rained on in the Uintas than anywhere else within a reasonable distance. My wife agreed and we were off.

Like always, stopping at the falls was a MUST. The good news was that it wasn't raining anymore...










Pretty neat to get snowed on in August. It didn't last long and it wasn't bad enough to keep me from throwing some brass around. Expecting to hook a small brookie, I was surprised to see this little beauty.










What color! It hit the Blue Fox as soon as it touched the water in a spot that was pretty hard to get down to. Good stuff. I love the falls.



















The weather wasn't great, but it's still a wonderful place to be. Having everything wet brings out another facet of its luster.










After the falls, we had hoped to go to Whitney Reservoir, but the earlier rain/snow made me think twice about driving the dirt road. We stopped at Pass Lake for about an hour and had luck with nightcrawlers under a bubble.



















Not a bad size for an easy access lake. I even got my boy to reel one in for me. We kept 2 that were deeply hooked and went back the way we came, stopping in at Teapot (another favorite family stop) for a little while.

The bite was off at Teapot, but I still got one to come and play before going back in.










It was a short trip, but well worth it to get out with the family and see some beautiful country.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't believe you found snow. That is absolutely wild. Cool to get the famdamily out at bond!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats crazy that it snowed up there! Nice fish


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Those are some GREAT pictures. Looks like a great time.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

That's crazy to be seeing snow in the middle of August! *-HELP!-* but sign of good fishin on the way hu. Great pics and it looks like the weather cleared up at the one lake for you. Good on ya man! *-band-* Fish on!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a good time thanks for the report and pictures.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, too bad that all that global warming has caused...

Wait a minute. SNOW IN AUG! :shock: 

Cool. 

Glad you enjoyed yourself. I can remember getting snowed on up there in the middle of July one year when I was a younker. 

Always glad to see another pin stuck in the global warming activists bubble. :mrgreen: 
Need to get more of them up there and show them what effect their fantasies REALLY have on the world. :twisted:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well if they'd just keep their mouths shut, we'd have a lot less hot air giving them ammo.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome! Love that area and the waterfall.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey, great pics!


----------

